# Solar lighting with timer



## Elkie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone know of a kit/system? I want to put a light in my coop and all I can find are motion sensor, light sensor or switch type. I want my lights to come on in the morning not at night. Any suggestions?

Thx!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry no idea. I dont have lights outside.


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

check QVC.com they have tons of batterie/solar lighting with timers. I have alot of them and they are great


----------



## dbbd1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Harbor Freight (and other stores) have solar yard lights that charge during the day, then on during the night (until the battery drains down). They are LED and do not put out much light though. What do you want the light for?

Nevermind, just re-read your post


----------

